# Episodic IBS?



## TheLittleTomato (Sep 20, 2015)

I've had IBS-like symptoms for the last 2-3 years. Long story short, I was taking long-term medication for an overactive thyroid and eventually developed an intolerance for it. I began to have diarrhea shortly after eating certain foods, cramping, stomach aches, etc. My doctor was very supportive, and we eventually found the culprit, the medication, which I came off, but the damage was done. Despite taking several weeks of medication to reduce the amount of acid in my stomach, I was still finding myself unable to eat certain foods. Over time, this has become better, but I'm still left with largely random reactions to eating certain foods - those "random" reactions being pretty severe D that onsets within 15-30 or so minutes of eating the problem food. I avoid raw onion and garlic, and try to keep the amount of cooked ones to a minimum, I don't eat anything spicier than the mildest spicy, and I don't drink alcohol. I try to keep caffeine low, and eat healthily. I also drink peppermint tea daily to try and keep my stomach happy.

The only thing that seems to have a common effect is eating too much, but aside that, I can eat something with no problems one day, and then the next time I have it it will disagee with me. I'm frightened of travelling to new places, or potentially being without private access to a bathroom, and if I go out to eat, I usually pick the blandest thing on the menu for fear of having a bad reaction.

I'm just...tired....and I want to stop fearing the D every time I eat something "adventurous". I try telling myself it's just a part of life - everyone gets the runs now and then, but it's just....embarrassing.


----------

